# Udruga RODA > Rodini pravni savjeti >  lijek u dežurnoj apoteci

## split

Ovaj vikend smo na hitnoj pomoći osim antibiotitka zamolili i za neki lijek za spuštanje temerature.
Rečeno nam je da to nije moguće. 
U apoteci smo zamolili da nam daju neki lijek, te da recept donosimo u ponedjeljak - kako bi izbjegli trošak od cca 30 kn.
Nažalost u apoteci kažu da nemaju ni jedan lijek za snižavnje temerature za dijete koji ide na recept.
Radi se o dežurnoj apoteci.
Morali smo kupit reklamirani lijek sa TV-a.
Meni izgleda da se radi o ucjeni, jer ja tog trenutka moram kupiti lijek za osigurano dijete koje ima besplatnu uslugu do 18 rođendana.Šta sa rodteljima koji nemaju tog trenutka 30 kuna, a danas ih nažalost ima? Da li je važnije iskoriti trnutak i prodati ono šta se inače teže proda radnim danom.

Kome navedeno prijavit?
Kakvo iskustvo imate u svojim ljekarnama?

----------


## a_je_to

Mi nikada nismo dobili na recept lijek za snižavanje temperature. Nisam ni znala da se to može. Uvijek smo ga kupovali.

----------


## Cathy

> Mi nikada nismo dobili na recept lijek za snižavanje temperature. Nisam ni znala da se to može. Uvijek smo ga kupovali.


Koliko znam Ibuprofen sirup MORA ići na recept, nije u slobodnoj prodaji. 
Ostalo kupuješ.

----------


## sirius

Treba vidjeti koji sirup ide na recept , odnosno nalazi se na A listi.
Znam da je prije bila jedna vrsta ibuprofena jer sam to uzimala preko recepta , pa pretpostavljam da se nalazi i neki paracetamol ( iako to nisam).
u principu trebalo bi prvo pitati pedijatra sto se nalazi na listi.
sto se tice slucaja sa ljekarnom ... treba pitati hzzo da li su oni duzni drzati lijekove sa A liste ( koji idu na recept) i da li njihovim ne drzanjem krse ugovor sa HZZO-om.

----------


## sirius

> Koliko znam Ibuprofen sirup MORA ići na recept, nije u slobodnoj prodaji. 
> Ostalo kupuješ.


Jedna vrsta ide na recept, neke mogu slobodno bez.

----------


## Ginger

> Mi nikada nismo dobili na recept lijek za snižavanje temperature. Nisam ni znala da se to može. Uvijek smo ga kupovali.


Isto, kupujem i paracetamol i ibuprofen

Ibuprofen nesto moze na recept, nesto bez
Mi uvijek sve placamo, drugo mi nijeni palo na pamet

----------


## spajalica

Nurofen ide bez recepta. 
edit: odnosilo se kao odgovor Cathy i sirius

----------


## Anemona

Ibuprofen ide na recept jedna vrsta, ostali se kupuju normalno u slobodnoj prodaji.
Dobili smo ga jednom, ne sjećam se više da li je dijete boljelo uho, ili je istegnuo vrat na trampolinu. 

Paracetamol nisam nikad čula da može neki na recept, a ni nikad dobila/tražila.

----------


## Ginger

> Nurofen ide bez recepta. 
> edit: odnosilo se kao odgovor Cathy i sirius


I neofen sirup

----------


## jelena.O

Dalsy ide na recept

----------


## Cathy

> Nurofen ide bez recepta. 
> edit: odnosilo se kao odgovor Cathy i sirius


Ja baš hoću Ibuprofen i za njega trebam recept. 
Ostalo nisam probala. Držim se onog što znam da mi koristi kod djece već godinama.

----------


## Zara1

> Ja baš hoću Ibuprofen i za njega trebam recept. 
> Ostalo nisam probala. Držim se onog što znam da mi koristi kod djece već godinama.


svi imaju isti sastav, samo je naziv drugi

----------


## Cathy

> svi imaju isti sastav, samo je naziv drugi


Gle, imam iskustva sa preko nekoliko originala i generika tako da...  :Smile:

----------


## rossa

ja uvijek dobijem ibuprofen na recept. lupocet kupujemo

----------


## Ginger

> svi imaju isti sastav, samo je naziv drugi


Istina, zato je meni cudno da mi dvije vece cure (pogotovo najstarija) bolje reagiraju na panadol, nego na lupocet  :Undecided:

----------


## vlatka100

> svi imaju isti sastav, samo je naziv drugi


Vjerojatno je taj sastav u drugačijem omjeru. 
Isto kao i tablete Plivadon. Postoje 2 vrste okrugle (po meni bolje) i duguljaste (koje su sigurne za želudac). U apoteci kažu sastav je isti. Mami i meni ne djeluju isto. Glavobolja će mi proći od okruglih, od duguljastih neće.

----------


## sirius

> Vjerojatno je taj sastav u drugačijem omjeru. 
> Isto kao i tablete Plivadon. Postoje 2 vrste okrugle (po meni bolje) i duguljaste (koje su sigurne za želudac). U apoteci kažu sastav je isti. Mami i meni ne djeluju isto. Glavobolja će mi proći od okruglih, od duguljastih neće.


 Pogledaj prvo kolika je koncentracija aktivne tvari u pojedinoj tableti. Mozda ti i to cini razliku.

----------


## Zara1

> Vjerojatno je taj sastav u drugačijem omjeru. 
> .


Nije potpuno je isti.

Isto ko i panadol i lupocet.

----------


## martinaP

> Ovaj vikend smo na hitnoj pomoći osim antibiotitka zamolili i za neki lijek za spuštanje temerature.
> Rečeno nam je da to nije moguće. 
> U apoteci smo zamolili da nam daju neki lijek, te da recept donosimo u ponedjeljak - kako bi izbjegli trošak od cca 30 kn.
> Nažalost u apoteci kažu da nemaju ni jedan lijek za snižavnje temerature za dijete koji ide na recept.
> Radi se o dežurnoj apoteci.
> Morali smo kupit reklamirani lijek sa TV-a.
> Meni izgleda da se radi o ucjeni, jer ja tog trenutka moram kupiti lijek za osigurano dijete koje ima besplatnu uslugu do 18 rođendana.Šta sa rodteljima koji nemaju tog trenutka 30 kuna, a danas ih nažalost ima? Da li je važnije iskoriti trnutak i prodati ono šta se inače teže proda radnim danom.
> 
> Kome navedeno prijavit?
> Kakvo iskustvo imate u svojim ljekarnama?


Hitna je trebala napisati recept, ako procijene da je potrebno. Vikendom su oni nadlezni, obiteljski lijecnik/pedijatar nije, i cesto odbijaju naknadno napisati recept. Ako ti nisi imala recept, kupujes nesto bez recepta. Naravno da ti ljekarna nije duzna posuditi lijek, sa ili bez kaucije. Ne jednom smo u ponedjeljak zbog takvih stvari dobili spotanciju od lijecnika koji odbija napisati recept.

----------


## martinaP

> Gle, imam iskustva sa preko nekoliko originala i generika tako da...


Off topic, navedeni ibuprofen je generik.

----------


## martinaP

"Besplatna usluga"? Masa lijekova za djecu se doplacuje. Uz recept.

----------


## Zara1

Ja u ovih 7 i pol godina nisam nikad, ali nikad dobila lijek za snižavanje temp. na recept. Nikad. 
Rečeno mi je svaki put kupite nešto u ljekarni.
Zašto neki mogu dobiti recept, a drugi ne?

----------


## Kayyya

postoji i paracetamol na recept, jednom sam ga dobila i nikad više nisam tražila.
to je toliko odvratno da su mi obe cure plakale kad bi ga morale popiti. radije kupim, nego da ih zlostavljam s tim kad su bolesne.

panadol baby sirup im je super. manja se zna povremeno sjetiti da bi pila sirup od jagode, jer joj je jako fin  :Smile: 

dalsy je na recept i to pedijatrica ponekad ponudi, obično ja moram pitati za recept

----------


## Kayyya

> Ja u ovih 7 i pol godina nisam nikad, ali nikad dobila lijek za snižavanje temp. na recept. Nikad. 
> Rečeno mi je svaki put kupite nešto u ljekarni.
> Zašto neki mogu dobiti recept, a drugi ne?


svi ga mogu dobiti, samo trebaju pitati

----------


## sirius

> Ja u ovih 7 i pol godina nisam nikad, ali nikad dobila lijek za snižavanje temp. na recept. Nikad. 
> Rečeno mi je svaki put kupite nešto u ljekarni.
> Zašto neki mogu dobiti recept, a drugi ne?


Pitaj svoju pedijatricu. Ona pise recept. Ja sam ibuprofen dobivala ( paracetamol nisam trazila pa ne znam).

----------


## sirius

> Hitna je trebala napisati recept, ako procijene da je potrebno. Vikendom su oni nadlezni, obiteljski lijecnik/pedijatar nije, i cesto odbijaju naknadno napisati recept. Ako ti nisi imala recept, kupujes nesto bez recepta. Naravno da ti ljekarna nije duzna posuditi lijek, sa ili bez kaucije. Ne jednom smo u ponedjeljak zbog takvih stvari dobili spotanciju od lijecnika koji odbija napisati recept.


Pretpostavljam da je na hitnoj u povijesti bolesti trebalo bas tocnim imenom biti naveden tocno odredeni lijek( i to taj koji ide na recept), pa bi ga onda dobila. 
Ali je samo pisalo " snizavati temperaturu" ne vrijedi.

----------


## martinaP

Sirius, kod nas to posudjivanje lijeka do ponedjeljka uglavnom vise ne funkcionira, jer lijecnici ne zele u pon napisati recept za ono sto je bilo vikendom. I mi se vise u to ne upustamo. Drugo je kronicna terapija (tlak, secer).

----------


## sirius

> Sirius, kod nas to posudjivanje lijeka do ponedjeljka uglavnom vise ne funkcionira, jer lijecnici ne zele u pon napisati recept za ono sto je bilo vikendom. I mi se vise u to ne upustamo. Drugo je kronicna terapija (tlak, secer).


Stvarno?
Nisam znala. Davno mi je klinac za vikend zavrsio na Srebranjaku ( prvi put ) zbog alergije, pa smo bez problema dobili kompletnu terapiju ( od ventolina, aeriusa , kortikosteroidi za nos...) samo na povijest bolesti do ponedjeljka.

----------


## sirius

Iako se osobno nikad ne bih dovela do toga da nemam kod kuce lijek za bolove i snizavanje temperature, za odrasle i za djecu. 
A sto se placanja tice... pa mi lijekove na recept za alergiju takoder placamo dodatno . Ne znam, nekako ne ocekujem da mi je sve besplatno iako imamo osiguranje.

----------


## martinaP

S povijesti bolesti ides na hitnu, hitna pise recepte i poziva se na specijaliste koji su potpisali povijest bolesti ( cest slucaj kad bolnica otpusta pacijenta u subotu).

----------


## jaffa

Mi na recept dobivamo dalsy koji je ibrufen i sirup paracetamola koji se bas zove paracetamol (ima i cepica)

----------


## sirius

Evo , sad  ( tek) vidim da su u hitnoj odbili pisati lijek za snizavanje temperature.
Tada u ljekarni nista nisu mogli niti dati na veresiju , bez placanja ( nisu niti trebali).

----------


## sirius

> Ovaj vikend smo na hitnoj pomoći osim antibiotitka zamolili i za neki lijek za spuštanje temerature.
> Rečeno nam je da to nije moguće. 
> U apoteci smo zamolili da nam daju neki lijek, te da recept donosimo u ponedjeljak - kako bi izbjegli trošak od cca 30 kn.
> Nažalost u apoteci kažu da nemaju ni jedan lijek za snižavnje temerature za dijete koji ide na recept.
> Radi se o dežurnoj apoteci.
> Morali smo kupit reklamirani lijek sa TV-a.
> Meni izgleda da se radi o ucjeni, jer ja tog trenutka moram kupiti lijek za osigurano dijete koje ima besplatnu uslugu do 18 rođendana.Šta sa rodteljima koji nemaju tog trenutka 30 kuna, a danas ih nažalost ima? Da li je važnije iskoriti trnutak i prodati ono šta se inače teže proda radnim danom.
> 
> Kome navedeno prijavit?
> Kakvo iskustvo imate u svojim ljekarnama?


Sad kad ponovo citam moram reci da je ljekranica napravila sve po propisima. Nije mogla dati lijek za temperaturu na veresiju bez pokrica na povijesti bolesti. Ljekarnik ne moze davati lijek koji ide na recept bez pokrica ( ili uputnica ili povijest bolesti).
da je lijecnik sa hitne naveo da treba lijek za snizavanje temperature u povijesti bolesti ( tocnim imenom) tada bi ljekarnica mogla izdati taj lijek , a da se recept pusti naknadno , ali ovako nije mogla.

----------


## Cathy

> Off topic, navedeni ibuprofen je generik.


Meni svejedno dok god djeluje.  :Smile: 
Ali recimo Nurofen i Neofen kod mene ne postižu isti rezultat, a trebali bi biti ista stvar. :Sad:

----------


## split

Iako se osobno nikad ne bih dovela do toga da nemam kod kuce lijek za bolove i snizavanje temperature, za odrasle i za djecu. 
A sto se placanja tice... pa mi lijekove na recept za alergiju takoder placamo dodatno . Ne znam, nekako ne ocekujem da mi je sve besplatno iako imamo osiguranje. 
Piše forumašica gore.
Nisam se dovela u situacijju da nemam kod kuće ništa za skidanje temperature (bočica je bila pri kraju) i nisam se dovela u situacijju da nemam 30 kuna i plaćamo osiguranje cca 50 godina ukupno suprug i ja i ne očekujem da nam je sve besplatno.
Ali postoje roditelji koji se dovedu u situaciju, koji svoju žalost ne plaćaju osiguranje i nemaju 30 kuna i nisu organizirani i nije im na hitnoj liječnik napisao recept i zar im treba uskratit mogućnost da recept donesu u ponedjeljak od svojeg pedijatra koji zna obiteljsku situaciju?

----------


## sirius

Ljekarne svakako NISU duzne davati lijek  da bi dobile uputnicu u radni dan.
Prvo kako ce uopce provesti kroz sistem izdani lijek ?Nigdje ne pise da je potreban ( na povijesti bolesti npr.). Ne moze to ciniti ljekarnica bez pokrica. Mogla bi kasnije imati problema. U svakom slucaju lijekarnica je napravila sve po propisu.
Nazalost, roditeljima koji ne mogu platiti lijek ( neplanirano )preostaju samo dvije stvari.
Planirati , pa imati dovoljnu zalihu kod kuce za koju im je pedijatrica dala recept.
ili reci na hitnoj da to izricito navedu u povijesti bolesti jer nemaju lijek kod kuce , a niti ga mogucnost platiti u ljekarni.

----------


## Anemona

Meni se ti lijekovi čine osnova koju bi svaki čovjek trebao imati. S druge strane, ako osoba nema za lijek i to na hitnoj navede, jednostavno moram vjerovati da će im hitna omogućiti besplatan lijek.

----------


## sirius

Razumijem frustraciju , i jasno mi je da ima ljudi koji se nadu u teskoj situaciji i kad govorimo o samo 30 kn za lijek za snizavanje temperature. Ali zaista, u vasem slucaju je ljekarnica bila u pravu. ( prvo sam zapravo mislila da je na povijesti bolesti pisalo da trebate lijek, a ona ga nije htjela izdati bez recepta).

----------


## aleksandra70vanja

> Hitna je trebala napisati recept, ako procijene da je potrebno. Vikendom su oni nadlezni, obiteljski lijecnik/pedijatar nije, i cesto odbijaju naknadno napisati recept. Ako ti nisi imala recept, kupujes nesto bez recepta. Naravno da ti ljekarna nije duzna posuditi lijek, sa ili bez kaucije. Ne jednom smo u ponedjeljak zbog takvih stvari dobili spotanciju od lijecnika koji odbija napisati recept.


hmp piše recept
hitni liječnik u bolnici nema recepte
znači ako je dijete pogledao hitni pedijatar, orl, infektolog... u bolnici
lijek, kog je liječnik napisao, roditelj digne na kauciju, i poslije digne recept kod svog liječnika, ne znam da bi izabrani liječnik odbio napisati recept
ako je pisalo rušiti temp, mislim da ljekarnik nije dužan na osnovu samo te preporuke dati antipiretik koji ide na recept

i slatko mi je da se odmah gleda kome bi se što prijavilo

----------


## sirius

Da, vjerojatno je bilo tako da je pisalo :" skidati temperaturu, i antibiotik xy"
Na osnovu toga ljekarnica ne izdaje lijek za temperaturu koji ide na recept ( na veresiju).
Da je lijecnik na hitnoj napisao " skidati temperaturu ili dati za bolove lijek xyz ( i jos da je naveo onaj koji ide na recept) , te antibiotik xy" problema ne bi bilo.
Ali u zivotu mi nitko na hitnoj medu popis lijekova nije naveo bilo koji za bolove ili temperaturu . Pretpostavljam da bi to ucinili da sam rekla da lijeka doma nemam i da ga ne mogu platiti, ovako sami po sebi ... tesko. 
a mislim da nisu niti duzni tako nesto pisati .

----------


## sirius

Zapravo sam ja nakon prvog posta zakljucila da je njima bio napisan u povijesti bolesti lijek koji ide na recept, ali da ga ljekarna ne drzi . ( kasnije sam shvatila da je situacija ipak malo drugacija)

----------


## Ivanna

> hmp piše recept
> hitni liječnik u bolnici nema recepte
> znači ako je dijete pogledao hitni pedijatar, orl, infektolog... u bolnici
> lijek, kog je liječnik napisao, roditelj digne na kauciju, i poslije digne recept kod svog liječnika, ne znam da bi izabrani liječnik odbio napisati recept
> ako je pisalo rušiti temp, mislim da ljekarnik nije dužan na osnovu samo te preporuke dati antipiretik koji ide na recept
> 
> i slatko mi je da se odmah gleda kome bi se što prijavilo


Ima i takvih situacija, kad roditelj digne lijek na kauciju i poslije trazi recept od pedijatra koji mu ga ne zeli napisati jer nije sam pregledao dijete, postavio dijagnozu i propisao terapiju. To dizanje lijekova na kauciju i naknadno nosenje recepata nije obaveza ljekarnika nego iskljucivo nasa dobra volja! Ako cemo se doslovno drzati zakona, lijek se izdaje iskljucivo na recept, a ne na temelju povijesti bolesti. I ne, ljekarna nije duzna u svakom trenu imati sve lijekove sa liste, ali lijek kojeg nema mora nabaviti u roku 3-4 dana, naravno, ako ga ima na trzistu. 

I meni je jaaako slatko da se odmah zeli nekom nesto prijavit, pogotovo kad ti netko izadje u susret, a jos mi je sladji zakljucak kako su jedva  docekali zaradit 30 kn na necemu sto se inace ne prodaje! Jer se inace sirupi za snizavanje temperature jako rijetko traze pa trazimo zrtvu kome da ih uvalimo!

----------


## studena

a ima recimo i situacija kada se na kauciju 
izdaju svi recepti sa povijesti bolesti
bez obzira na klauzulu koja ide uz određeni lijek,

cure koje radite u ljekarni ,
da li vi u programu imate klauzule uz lijekove,
odnosno da li se čovjek upozori 
da LOM možda neće moći pisati sve lijekove koji inače
idu na recept ali samo pod određenim uvjetima prema indikacijama HZZOa

----------


## studena

> a ima recimo i situacija kada se na kauciju 
> izdaju svi recepti sa povijesti bolesti
> bez obzira na klauzulu koja ide uz određeni lijek,
> 
> cure koje radite u ljekarni ,
> da li vi u programu imate klauzule uz lijekove,
> odnosno da li se čovjek upozori 
> da LOM možda neće moći pisati sve lijekove koji inače
> idu na recept ali samo pod određenim uvjetima prema indikacijama HZZOa


uglavnom,
samo me zanima da li se zna da pojedini lijekovi
iako idu na recept,
mogu se pisati samo osobama sa određenom dijagnozom, nalazima , dobi itd
odnosno da ne idu za svakoga na recept

----------


## martinaP

Svaki ljekarnik bi to trebao znati. Ali u nasem programskom rjesenju nema takvih upozorenja. Zato se ja ni ne usudim posudjivati lijekove, osim kad su u pitanju kronicne terapije koje vidim u kartici pacijenta. 
Recimo, dogodilo mi se da je LOM odbio napisati rp za IPP koji je bio na otpusnom pismu.

----------


## martinaP

Koliko ja znam, imala sam takvih situacija, LOM se moze i ne sloziti s terapijom iz otpusnog pisma.

----------


## studena

ma nije se problem složiti,
na kraju krajeva vjerujem kolegi koji izdaje terapiju,
nemam s tim problema,

ali evo neki dan čovjek otpušten sa jednog zg hitnog prijema
sa terapijom flexid, bretaris, seretide
nijedan lijek se ne piše po dijagnozi j20 s kojom je otpušten
ostavio kauciju od cca 600 kn i što sad?

----------


## sirius

> ma nije se problem složiti,
> na kraju krajeva vjerujem kolegi koji izdaje terapiju,
> nemam s tim problema,
> 
> ali evo neki dan čovjek otpušten sa jednog zg hitnog prijema
> sa terapijom flexid, bretaris, seretide
> nijedan lijek se ne piše po dijagnozi j20 s kojom je otpušten
> ostavio kauciju od cca 600 kn i što sad?


Zapravo - nista.
Jer LOM ima potpuno slobodne ruke da li ce se sloziti sa terapijom ili ne.
Zakon to omogucuje.
Ako se ne slozi, povrata kaucije nema jer nema recepta.

----------


## studena

jasno mi je da čovjek treba lijekova,
ali puno bi nam olakšalo kada bi se samo 
napomenulo da možda svi neće moći na rp,

ili situacija gdje mi se pacijent vraća sa crnim rp za omacor,
lijekom koji na recept ide samo za preboljeli infarkt,
jer mu je ljekarni rečeno da ide na recept i zašto ga on nije dobio

----------


## sirius

> jasno mi je da čovjek treba lijekova,
> ali puno bi nam olakšalo kada bi se samo 
> napomenulo da možda svi neće moći na rp,
> 
> ili situacija gdje mi se pacijent vraća sa crnim rp za omacor,
> lijekom koji na recept ide samo za preboljeli infarkt,
> jer mu je ljekarni rečeno da ide na recept i zašto ga on nije dobio


Da, to bi bilo pozeljno. Da ljudi ne budu iznenadeni.

----------


## studena

da , ponekad se dešavaju vrlo neugodne situacije
samo radi neinformiranosti

----------


## Deaedi

> Koliko znam Ibuprofen sirup MORA ići na recept, nije u slobodnoj prodaji. 
> Ostalo kupuješ.


Dalsy je ibruprofen, ide bez recepta i plaća se.

----------


## studena

dalsy može na recept

----------


## aleksandra70vanja

jes, i za veće, dalsy forte, da se veće dijete ne izriga od toliko slatkog sirupa

----------


## Deaedi

> dalsy može na recept



Ma da? Moram idući put tražiti pedijatricu da se opskrbim, ovaj mjesec je otišlo oko 120 kn na te sirupe za klince.

----------


## aleksandra70vanja

iako ta situacija sa J20, čak nije toliko kriv ljekarnik koliko bolnički spec. koji ne prati smjernice 
tu su teške situacije, čovjek treba lijek (e da li baš taj, upitno je, J20 bi se lijepo riješio i sa drugim lijekovima) ima povijest bolesti "pravog doktora"  :Laughing: , je li tu na ljekarniku da analizira treba li mu to dati ili ne?
ali kada već pljucamo po ljekarnicima  :Grin:  :Heart: , meni se njih par vratilo da su im u ljekarni rekli da betaserc ide na recept
i to onako ljuti, vi ste napisali da moram kupiti, a u ljekarni su mi rekli da ide na recept

----------


## studena

joj da betaserc vodi na listi,

isto jedno srčeko, nisam htjela biti oštra,
ali ova situacija od neki dan mi je baš bila koma

----------


## martinaP

> dalsy može na recept


Dalsy * mora* na recept, bilo privatni bilo e-recept. Neki recept mora biti. Bez recepta su Nurofen, Neofen, Brufen i Ibustar (kojeg trenutno nema).

----------


## Mima

Zar se Dalsy može kupiti bez recepta?!

----------


## sirius

> Zar se Dalsy može kupiti bez recepta?!


Ne. Ali se moze neki drugi ibuprofenski sirup, drugog proizvodaca.

----------


## martinaP

> iako ta situacija sa J20, čak nije toliko kriv ljekarnik koliko bolnički spec. koji ne prati smjernice


Neki naši bolnički specijalisti su potpuno u toku sa smjernicama, pa na otpusnom pismu velikim tiskanim slovima pišu da je pacijent upoznat s time da za njegovu dg HZZO ne pokriva lijek. Ali takvi su u manjini.

A i meni se više puta dogodilo da mi se pacijent hoće svađati jer su mu u drugoj ljekarni rekli da lijek ide na recept, a ja mu kažem (a i njegov LOM) da ne ide, ne za njegovu situaciju. S vremenom se u manjoj sredini neke stvari iskristaliziraju, pa ljudi znaju gdje i koga  trebaju pitati za ta mala slova na kraju Liste lijekova.

----------


## Mima

To znam, ali Deaedi je komentirala za Dalsy. Sirup koji se baš zove Ibuprofen se isto ne može dobiti bez recepta.

Moram priznati da mi to nikako nije jasno, da jedan ibuprofenski sirup ne može bez recepta, a drugi može  :Rolling Eyes: 

Je i vama  stručnjakinjama na temi to jasno?

----------


## martinaP

S druge strane, tu i tamo poneki LOM potpuno ignorira smjernice, ne jednom nego stalno, godinama. I nikom ništa, kontrole kao da nema (a znam da ima i da su neki kažnjeni oduzimanjem dijela glavarine, ali to očito ide selektivno).

----------


## sirius

> To znam, ali Deaedi je komentirala za Dalsy. Sirup koji se baš zove Ibuprofen se isto ne može dobiti bez recepta.
> 
> Moram priznati da mi to nikako nije jasno, da jedan ibuprofenski sirup ne može bez recepta, a drugi može 
> 
> Je i vama  stručnjakinjama na temi to jasno?


Meni je. Zove se : " lova je u pitanju".
 :Smile:

----------


## martinaP

> To znam, ali Deaedi je komentirala za Dalsy. Sirup koji se baš zove Ibuprofen se isto ne može dobiti bez recepta.
> 
> Moram priznati da mi to nikako nije jasno, da jedan ibuprofenski sirup ne može bez recepta, a drugi može 
> 
> Je i vama  stručnjakinjama na temi to jasno?


To nikome zdrave pameti nije jasno. Niti da ista firma može imati isti lijek u drugom pakiranju, jedan na RP a drugi bez RP-a. U istoj dozi.
Pa onda Canesten vag koštaju 60 kn, a Plimycol 20 i nešto.

----------


## martinaP

> ma nije se problem složiti,
> na kraju krajeva vjerujem kolegi koji izdaje terapiju,
> nemam s tim problema,
> 
> ali evo neki dan čovjek otpušten sa jednog zg hitnog prijema
> sa terapijom flexid, bretaris, seretide
> nijedan lijek se ne piše po dijagnozi j20 s kojom je otpušten
> ostavio kauciju od cca 600 kn i što sad?


600 kn mu za to nije dovoljno.

----------


## aleksandra70vanja

> S druge strane, tu i tamo poneki LOM potpuno ignorira smjernice, ne jednom nego stalno, godinama. I nikom ništa, kontrole kao da nema (a znam da ima i da su neki kažnjeni oduzimanjem dijela glavarine, ali to očito ide selektivno).


ignorira dok ne dobije po nosu :traume po sanvalu: :Rolling Eyes:

----------


## studena

ne pamtim točno ali bila je ogromna cifra
i danas mi je još muka od toga,

a znam da čovjek stvarno nema

----------


## Mima

> To nikome zdrave pameti nije jasno. Niti da ista firma može imati isti lijek u drugom pakiranju, jedan na RP a drugi bez RP-a. U istoj dozi.
> Pa onda Canesten vag koštaju 60 kn, a Plimycol 20 i nešto.


Ima li nešto sastava kao Ketonal tablete a da ide bez recepta?  :Grin:

----------


## martinaP

Nema, ni ketonala ni voltarena u bezreceptnoj verziji. Još.

----------


## Mima

:gaah:

----------


## martinaP

Ali zato imaš 10+ vrsta ibuprofena  :Grin: . Dajte mi najboljeg.

----------


## Ginger

> Zar se Dalsy može kupiti bez recepta?!


Meni su rekli da ne
Jer je na listi 
Moze neki drugi ibuprofenski sirup koji nije na listi

----------


## Deaedi

> Dalsy * mora* na recept, bilo privatni bilo e-recept. Neki recept mora biti. Bez recepta su Nurofen, Neofen, Brufen i Ibustar (kojeg trenutno nema).


Ma 100% sam ga kupila proši tjedan bez recepta. Nisam ni bila kod doktora sa klincima, niti ga zvala.

----------


## Ivanna

> jasno mi je da čovjek treba lijekova,
> ali puno bi nam olakšalo kada bi se samo 
> napomenulo da možda svi neće moći na rp,
> 
> ili situacija gdje mi se pacijent vraća sa crnim rp za omacor,
> lijekom koji na recept ide samo za preboljeli infarkt,
> jer mu je ljekarni rečeno da ide na recept i zašto ga on nije dobio


Toliko bezveznih i neugodnih situacija, kao i ova koju si navela, zbog lose komunikacije, neinformiranosti i neznanja i sa strane lijecnika i ljekarnika. Potpuno te shvacam. Ja, npr. tako nesto nikad ne bih rekla pacijentu jer lijecnik sigurno ima razlog zasto je napisao lijek ns privatni recept. A sto kad je lijecnik taj koji napise Betaserc (kad si ga vec spomenula) na sifru dijagnoze za koju se ne moze taj lijek dobiti na teret fonda? Ili kad pacijent uredno godinama dobiva Sanval na recept, preseli se kod drugog lijecnika i ovaj mu nece pisati to na e-rp nego iskljucivo na privatni? Prije par godina jedan ginekolog je oprao kolegicu jer nije htjela izdati Femaru na dijagnozu neplodnosti, i bila je u pravu, ali u drugoj ljekarni su izdali bez problema. I u HZZO je to proslo! Jasno je meni sto je po pravilu i zakonu, ali jednostavno, ne vrijede ista pravila za sve lijecnike. Nekoga opale po dzepu za gluposti, a netko moze pisati sto hoce i koliko hoce. A jos da pocnem o kolegama/icama koji prodaju antibiotike i psihofarmake bez recepta.....Ma bolje mi je da stanem jer kad bih oplela po svemu sto me zulja, malo bi mi bilo par stranica. A i nije neka tema za nezdravstvenu populaciju.

----------


## Ivanna

> Ma 100% sam ga kupila proši tjedan bez recepta. Nisam ni bila kod doktora sa klincima, niti ga zvala.


Vjerujem da si ga kupila bez recepta, nisi ni prva ni zadnja. Ali da, trebao bi se izdavati iskljucivo na recept. Vjerojatno je i kolegicama pun kufer tih nelogicnosti da ista stvar koja se kupuje bez rp kosta duplo skuplje nego ovo za rp pa prodaju tako.

----------


## jelena.O

i ja sam Dalsy zadnji put dobila na novce, istina rekla sam da ću recept donijeti.

----------


## studena

> Toliko bezveznih i neugodnih situacija, kao i ova koju si navela, zbog lose komunikacije, neinformiranosti i neznanja i sa strane lijecnika i ljekarnika. Potpuno te shvacam. Ja, npr. tako nesto nikad ne bih rekla pacijentu jer lijecnik sigurno ima razlog zasto je napisao lijek ns privatni recept. A sto kad je lijecnik taj koji napise Betaserc (kad si ga vec spomenula) na sifru dijagnoze za koju se ne moze taj lijek dobiti na teret fonda? Ili kad pacijent uredno godinama dobiva Sanval na recept, preseli se kod drugog lijecnika i ovaj mu nece pisati to na e-rp nego iskljucivo na privatni? Prije par godina jedan ginekolog je oprao kolegicu jer nije htjela izdati Femaru na dijagnozu neplodnosti, i bila je u pravu, ali u drugoj ljekarni su izdali bez problema. I u HZZO je to proslo! Jasno je meni sto je po pravilu i zakonu, ali jednostavno, ne vrijede ista pravila za sve lijecnike. Nekoga opale po dzepu za gluposti, a netko moze pisati sto hoce i koliko hoce. A jos da pocnem o kolegama/icama koji prodaju antibiotike i psihofarmake bez recepta.....Ma bolje mi je da stanem jer kad bih oplela po svemu sto me zulja, malo bi mi bilo par stranica. A i nije neka tema za nezdravstvenu populaciju.


slažem se u potpunosti,
i isto bolje da šutim  za neke stvari,
mislim da ove nepravilnosti prolaze kod onih koji imaju nisku stopu
bolovanja i indeks potrošnje,
pa ih i kontrola HZZO zaobilazi /nažalost nisam ta/

----------


## jelena.O

znači li to da ima nisku stopu bolovanja, jer su mu pacijenti zdravi ili otiđu bolssni raditi?

mene mući više uputnice, mada nema veze s temom.

Doktorica jednom mom djetetu piše recimo C1,a drugom neće idu skoro na iste preglede, i tu bi mogla doktorica uštediti na uputnicama , ali ne ona radije napiše 3xuputnicu za jedan pregled pa tako u nedogled.

----------


## studena

vjerojatno ima neke razlike u procjeni ,
ali ne mislim da netko šalje raditi čovjeka sa temperaturom 
ili slomljenom nogom ,
stopa ovisi i o broju radno aktivnih u nekoj ordinaciji ,

C1 obično pišem kada ima dosta dijagnostike uz pregled,
recimo uz pulmološku kontrolu

----------


## jelena.O

je baš o pulmologiji i kardiologiji je riječ

----------


## aleksandra70vanja

ograničenje je u pisanju C1 uputnica

----------


## Tashunica

na koju se dijagnozu betaserc može dobiti na recept?

----------


## aleksandra70vanja

samo za menierovu bolest - poremećaj srednjeg uha
i to je na b listi, s dosta velikom doplatom

----------

